# fluid in baby's ears...got natural remedies that work?



## nofrillsmamma (Oct 21, 2012)

my 9mo has not been sleeping well, and we have just found out the cause might be fluid in her ears, behind the eardrums, causing discomfort. she has some in both ears. no inflammation or infection. she had a cold a month ago and still has sinus congestion, which is probably draining & collecting in the ear tubes.

what natural remedies have you tried that successfully helped eliminate fluid in the ears?

sent using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyHappyMommy (Mar 9, 2009)

@nofrillsmamma, I hope your little one is feeling better. It looks like your post might have been missed, so I'm bumping it up for attention.







Anyone have recommendations to share?


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

Idk if this *might* help, since your concern is fluid. But my LO has been pulling on his ears like crazy and therefore they're all red. I made some garlic oil with a few drops of oregano oil too and saturate a q tip then just let a few drops drip into his ears. DH said his ears have been itchy and aggravated lately so IDK if that's what's up with the baby too... I was googling natural remedies for ear infections last night and found a really interesting site called mommypotamus. Maybe u can check that out... Sorry I can't be more helpful


----------



## hellen19 (Nov 26, 2016)

I know I'm too late. But I have just came across a interesting site: https://authorityremedies.com/how-to-get-water-out-of-your-ear/ that can be useful for this case. Actually, I'm going to send my kid to a swimming class now and I want to know how to prevent water stuck in ears. Although water can go in and then go out without any problems, it's important to get fluid out in order to avoid infection. And I choose to use olive oil. It's so amazing! I just need to put some drops of olive oil in both of my kid's ears before he goes swimming so that it will prevent water from getting trapped.


----------

